# Tivo series 2 is noisy



## az1097 (Apr 3, 2013)

My Series 2 Tivo has become noisy and I'm wondering if it's the fan or the hard drive is going bad. If it's the fan, is it easy to replace without voiding Tivo Lifetime Service and Support?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I replaced the fan in my S2 many years ago. It's pretty easy, just a few screws and a plug. You can buy replacement fans here:

http://www.weaknees.com/tivo-fans.php

It won't void your Lifetime service, and your warranty is probably expired at this point anyway.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

az1097 said:


> My Series 2 Tivo has become noisy and I'm wondering if it's the fan or the hard drive is going bad. If it's the fan, is it easy to replace without voiding Tivo Lifetime Service and Support?


Get something non-metallic, like maybe a plastic paint brush handle, that's small enough around to fit through one of the holes in the back through which the fan blows.

You want to stick it in to _*momentarily*_ stop the fan spinning.

If the noise stops, it's the fan that's noisy.

(It can probably be cleaned and lubed instead of replaced and last several more years)

If it doesn't stop, time to learn about MFS Live, WinMFS, and to read the IDE/SATA adapter thread

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=416883

since a 1TB SATA drive will be your best GB/$ deal.

And since to get at the fan or the hard drive you have to break out the #10 Torx bit and take the cover off anyway, read up on "capacitor plague" and eyeball your power supply's caps at the same time to see if any are showing even the slightest sign of bulging on the top.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

unitron said:


> Get something non-metallic, like maybe a plastic paint brush handle, that's small enough around to fit through one of the holes in the back through which the fan blows.
> 
> You want to stick it in to _*momentarily*_ stop the fan spinning.
> 
> If the noise stops, it's the fan that's noisy..


It makes sense but how do you think of and keep track of all this stuff? I would have taken the lid off but that's now my mind works, I'd take off the lid to change the power cord...

Thanks for all the advice you give.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Soapm said:


> It makes sense but how do you think of and keep track of all this stuff?


When you've been around Tivos for a long time and frequent forums such as this, it tends to become second nature. Besides, it's pretty basic troubleshooting when you think about it. The fan and the hard drive are the only moving parts in a Tivo. If you stop the fan and the noise is still present, it's gotta be the hard drive.


----------

